
YouTubers are unionizing, and the site has 24 days to respond - ksec
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/29/youtube-union-ig-metall/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20554806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20554806)

------
bifrost
Are youtubers employees? Surely they can't be.

~~~
Latty
Does that matter? The concept of collective bargaining still applies.

Obviously anyone replaceable has a bad position to bargain, so it becomes a
question of how replaceable YouTubers are. Clearly there are plenty of people
who want to fill that role, but I don't know how the average user interacts
with YouTube.

For me, if the creators I watch were striking and trying to force change, I'm
not going to bother going on YouTube. I have no idea if "watching a specific
set of creators" is a significant enough part of the user-base to really hurt
YouTube enough to comply, or if most people would just watch other videos.

~~~
Konnstann
Youtube I'm not sure about, but Twitch is pretty controversial about
selectively enforcing their TOS with regards to big streamers. Youtube has
become more corporate-focused lately so I don't know how much they depend on
let's say the top 10% of creators vs TV/Sports networks, but striking might
work.

------
tomohawk
Brilliant asymmetric response.

